
India's $35 Android 7-inch Tablet to Hit in January - nreece
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/india-android-tablet-35-indiapad,11255.html
======
nrbafna
Let us please not go by deadlines. The Mobile Number Portability in India, was
supposed to launch last October. 3G services were supposed to be rolled out on
full scale now.

